# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türk tarihi yeniden yazılmalı

## atoybil

Türk tarihi yeniden yazılmalı



Birkaç gündür, Türkiye''nin bugünkü gündemi yerine, Türk tarihi ile ilgili yazılar yazıyorum. Kazım Mirşan''ın anlatımları, bu sütunun "Yazıt" başlığına da uygun düştü! 
üzellikle "Tanrının Türkleri" dizi yazım ile ilgili olarak çok sayıda dostumuz aradı ve teşekkür etti. Bu arada, Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı Başkanı Prof. Dr. Turan Yazgan da aradı ve dizinin tamamını Türk Dünyası Tarih dergisinde ve bir sayıda renkli olarak yayınlamak istediğini, bu dizi yazının çok önemli bir hizmet olduğunu söyledi. üok sevindim. Biz Türk Dünyası''na Turan Hoca ile birlikte geziler yapmıştık. Ayrıca, 1992''den beri yazdığım Türk Dünyası ile ilgili bütün gezi yazılarını ve incelemeleri birleştirip, kitap olarak yayınlamayı da düşünüyorum. 
"Karadeniz''deki Rumlaştırma Operasyonu; üift Başlı Yılan"ı ise, bu araştırmayı çok önemli bulduğunu söyleyen Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ''ın önerisiyle, yeni kurulan üç Ok Yayınevi istedi. En geç Ekim''de çıkacak. 


Kazım Mirşan''a göre, bugünkü nesillerin, Orhun yazıtlarından Kül Tigin diye bildiği Türk hakanı, M.S. 529-575 yılları arasında yaşamıştır. Bin yıl önceki ükül Tigin ile karıştırılmasının sebebi onunla ilgili tarihin, ükül Tigin bölümünden sonra yazılmış olmasıdır.
Yuluğ Tigin vakanüvis idi. Sonra kağan olacak veliaht prens de olabilir. üünkü kağanın yeğeniydi. Yazıtlarda, Kök-Türk sözü bir yerde geçiyor, 2 tane K var Türkçe''de; ük ve İk. 
Baş harf ük ile yazıldığı için ükik diye okunması lazım. ükik; Tanrı demek. 
Orada Türk Bilge Kağan demiyor, Türük Bil Kağanı diyor. Bilge diye bir söz yok o zaman; Bilig var... 
Türük-Bil''in Kağanı diyor kısacası... 
Kül Tigin de Türük Bil devletinin kağanıydı. 

TAKVİM MESELESİ 

Kazım Mirşan, Orhun yazıtlarının tarihi konusunda yanlışlık yapılmasını, eski takvimlerin bilinmemesine bağlıyor ve konuyu şöyle anlatıyor: 
*12 hayvanlı takvim Türk takvimidir. 
*Pra Mısırlıların, Perslerin ve üinlilerin saltanat takvimleri vardı ama genel bir takvimleri yoktu. Takvim, üinlilerde 12x6= 60 yıl esasına, Türklerde ise 12x12= 144 yıl esasına dayalıdır. 
* Türkler takvimlerini kendi devletlerinin kuruluş yılı ile başlatır. 
* Orhun Yazıtları yanlış okunmuştur. Benim kanaatime göre bu yazıtlar M.ü. 565-575 yıllarında dikilmiş ama, bin yıllık eski tarihi de anlatıyor. Bu eski tarihlerle M.S. 565 yılındaki olaylar birbirine karıştırılarak okunmuştur. Oradaki saltanat takvimini 12 hayvanlı Türk takvimine çevirirseniz benim tespit ettiğim tarihleri bulursunuz. Generaller Türk takvimine göre, kağanlar ise saltanat takvimine göre yazmış. 
* Milattan sonra bu taşlar okunmaz hale gelmiş. Taşta yazı yazacak yer kalmayınca kendi tarihini yazmak için daha büyük bir taş diktirip kendi tarihi ile birlikte eski taştaki tarihi de oraya aktarmış. Bunu dildeki değişimden da anlamak mümkün. Mesela uluş, ulus olmuş. Kopya yazıyı okuyan, ana yazıyı da çözmüş oluyor. Diğeri ise okunamayacak kadar eski ve yıpranmıştır. Benim iddialarımın temeli bu tespitlere dayalıdır. 
* M.S 575''te Kül Tigin ölünce, yazılan yazıtı da alıp MS. 734''lere getiriyorlar.. 
* Thomsen temeli atmış ama okumaları yanlıştır. 
* üin ve Bizans kaynakları da bu tespitlerimi doğrulamaktadır. 

KUşHANLAR DEVLETİ

Mirşan''a göre, İskender Türk yurtlarına geldiği zaman Yunanlılar da onunla birlikte geldi. Kuşhanlar devletindeki paralarda Yunanca''ya rastlanmasının sebebi budur. Fakat bu mesele de çözülmüş durumdadır. Tatar bilim adamları Kuşhan yazıtlarını okudu ve Türkçe olduğunu ispatladı. Malof da diyor ki, ''Kuşhanlar Yunan alfabesi ile Türkçe yazmıştır. Kimileri de Soğdçadır, hatta Yedisu yazıtları da Soğdçadır'' diyor. Toharistan''ı hep ayrı tutarlar. Toharca diye bir dil keşfederler ve buna da Hint-Avrupa dili derler. Soğdça dedikleri Yunanca harflerle yazılan yazılar da Türkçedir. Soğdlar da Türk hakanlarını hakan kabul eden bir halktır. Kül Tigin''e ''benim hakanım'' diyorlar. Kül Tigin de ''Soğdları kalkındırmak için Semerkant''a gittim'' diyor. Bizans''a heyet gönderiyor, Soğdlar tacir, Türkler koruma olarak gidiyor. Türk değiller ama Türk devletinin halkıdırlar. Bu konu daha fazla araştırmaya muhtaçtır. 
Demek ki Türk tarihi, yeni bilgilerle yeniden yazılmalığ

Aslan Blut

----------

